# Internet Entzug. Bald für jedermann? Danke Herr Kauder.



## LeWhopper (28. September 2011)

Jaa da stöbert man nen bissle durchs Netz und was findet man wieder schönes? Der liebe Herr Kauder bei der CDU möchte gern eine dreiwöchige Internetsperre für Urheberrechtsverletzer nach einem 2-Strikes Modell einführen.
Die Nutzer des Internets schreien auf jeden fall z.Zt. wegen dieser Sache ganz schön rum und es sind schon einige hitzige Diskussionen aufgeflammt.

Ich denke mir das der mist eh nicht durchkommt und dass der Herr Kauder einfach nur nen bisschen Krawall machen möchte um wieder nen bisschen Kohle zu kassieren.
Aber ich glaube nicht das dies so schlau ist. Falls er weiter diese Meinung vertreten wird, wird es sicher ein paar Leute geben die Ihm die Hölle heiß machen werden. (z.B. Stehlen persönlicher Daten, Unfug damit anstellen, etc.)

Außerdem sagte der UN-Menschenrechtsbeauftragte 


> Sperren von Internetanschlüssen, ganz gleich welche Gründe angeführt werden – einschließlich Gründe der Verletzung von Rechten
> des geistigen Eigentums, unverhältnismäßig sind und daher gegen Artikel 19, § 3 des internationalen Pakts über bürgerliche und
> politische Rechte (ICCPR-International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights) verstoßen.



Was haltet Ihr von so einem Beschluß ?

Original Meldung auf Netzpolitik.org : Klick mich


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. September 2011)

Immer wieder lustig, wie wenig Politiker vor abstrusesten Argumentationskonstrukten zurückschrecken, wenn es gilt die Wünsche ihrer Lobby-Klientel umzusetzen.

 "Eine Abmahnung über viele Tausend Euro müssten Eltern ja auch für ihre Kinder bezahlen, da sei eine Netzsperre für einige Wochen doch wohl der bessere und verträglichere Weg".

 Die "vielen tausend Euro" für eine Abmahnung mögen ein feuchter Traum der Musikindustrie und ihrer raffgierigen Anwälte sein - mit der Realität hat das nichts zu tun: Eine generelle Haftung der Eltern für ihre Kinder gäbe es nach § 832 BGB nur bei Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht - woran es regelmäßig fehlt. Aber auch wenn das Kind den Internetanschluss der Eltern genutzt hat, haften diese als Anschlussinhaber nur wegen der Abmahnkosten und auch hier nur bis maximal 100 Euro (12. Mai 2010 &#8211; I ZR 121/08).

 Selbst aber wenn Eltern für Urheberrechtsverletzungen ihrer Kinder haften würden, würde dies lediglich das Vermögen beeinträchtigen - das als solches (anders als Eigentum) verfassungsrechtlich nicht geschützt ist. Die Sperrung des Anschlusses würde dagegen unmittelbar das Grundrecht der Informations- wie Meinungsfreiheit verletzen. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit hier zu begründen, dürfte schwer fallen.

Ich beziehe mich im Übrigen nicht auf den besagten Artikel, sondern auf einen anderen. Geht aber um das gleiche.


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2011)

Wenn sie mir das Internet abstellen und ich deswegen nicht mehr in Counter-Strike Menschen umbringen kann, packe ich meine AK74 raus und lauf in der Schule Amok! Darf man nicht mal in Ruhe den neusten Kinofilm ausm Internet saugen, ohne dass man gleich vom Geheimdienst verfolgt wird? Die sollen mich doch in Ruhe meine dubiosen und meist illegalen Geschäften nachgehen lassen. <.<

/ironie off


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

viele abmahnungen sind fake und es gibt inzwischen schon abschaum anwälte und büros die sich auf solche fake abmahnungen spezialisiert haben.

in frankreich haben die es vor paar jahren funktioniert klappte aber nicht und erstmal müssen die provider mitmachen 

Das thema ist ein fall für die piratenpartei ^^


----------



## Shaila (28. September 2011)

Wenn das durchkommt bleibt es nicht beim friedlichen Protest. Dann ist Ende. Da geht's ums Prinzip.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. September 2011)

Da ist doch noch überhaupt nichts geplant. Kauder hat dafür nicht mal in der CDU Mehrheit, von daher...

Spätestens das Bundesverfassungsgericht würde es wieder kippen.


----------



## Shaila (28. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da ist doch noch überhaupt nichts geplant. Kauder hat dafür nicht mal in der CDU Mehrheit, von daher...
> 
> Spätestens das Bundesverfassungsgericht würde es wieder kippen.



Das ist mir bewusst. Dennoch ist es beängstigend, wie immer wieder Vorstöße in Richtung Internetkontrolle und/oder Zensur unternommen werden und zwar nicht nur in Deutschland. Dagegen muss sich jeder Bürger mit allen Mitteln wehren. Die Anonymität im Netz sollte nicht nur bewahrt, sondern sogar verbessert werden. Und ich habe die Befürchtung, dass diese Vorstöße - wie dieses hier von Kauder - irgendwann doch Früchte tragen könnten und das wäre ein unermessbarer Verlust für uns alle.


----------



## Kafka (28. September 2011)

Sollen sie mal probieren. Unzählige Leute lassen ihren Frust im Netz ab (z.b. PvP und Games, oder sich in Politforen streiten), die Meisten gucken Streams oder laden runter. Aber wenn den Leuten dann der Platz zum Frustabbauen genommen wird, ihnen aber gleichzeitig ein gemeinsames Feindbild geliefert wird, könnte es sehr unschön werden. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2011)

...bringt mir einen Balkon. Ich muss zum Volk sprechen!


----------



## Manaori (28. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...bringt mir einen Balkon. Ich muss zum Volk sprechen!



... Sir, you made my day.  


Also, dass er damit durchkommen wird, b ezweifle ich sehr. Ceiwyn hat das ja schon sehr schön dargelegt. Finde es dennoch faszinierend und ein wenig beängstigend, wie die Politik immer wieder versucht, in die Grundrechte des Menschen vorzudringen, und es auch noch lapidar überspielt.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2011)

ach gebt doch auf solche meldungen einfach nichts. das ist eine aussage die die lobbiefreunde und die konservative basis der cdu/csu befriedigen soll, aber keineswegs substanz hat


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

http://piratig.de/2011/09/28/sehr-geehrter-herr-kauder/


​


> Sehr geehrter Herr Kauder,
> 
> Sie haben auf dem Parlamentarischen Abend der Gesellschaft zur Verwertung von Leistungsschutzrechten in Berlin ein Two-Strikes-Warnmodel gefordert und Sie wollen eine Gesetzesiniziative hierzu starten. Dem Urheberechtsverletzer soll für 3 Wochen der Internetanschluss gekappt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeWhopper (28. September 2011)

^ Hahah ich kann nicht mehr xD

Edit: Ahh nach der Info hat man ganz fix die Inhalte ändern lassen. Aber zum Glück wurden Screenshots gemacht und einen Link zu alten Seite gibts auch noch.
Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. September 2011)

Ich lach mich kaputt, sehr schöne Aktion. Naja, typisch für die Internetexperten der Union. Aber macht nur so weiter, das bringt den Piraten nur noch mehr Stimmen - und nicht den Pseudo-Liberalen der FDP, wie die Union vielleicht hofft.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2011)

Strike One ! *anzähl*

Wobei man ja nicht die bösen Internetdiebe mit einem Volksvertreter vergleichen darf.
Böse Internetdiebe machen das doch nur aus purem Eigennutz, während ein Politiker sowas nur für seine Wähler tut *HUUUUST*


----------



## LeWhopper (28. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Strike One ! *anzähl*
> 
> Wobei man ja nicht die bösen Internetdiebe mit einem Volksvertreter vergleichen darf.
> Böse Internetdiebe machen das doch nur aus purem Eigennutz, während ein Politiker sowas nur für seine Wähler tut *HUUUUST*



Laut seinem eigenen Vorschlag hätte er damit schon vier Strikes. Pro Bild, Datei, Video, etc. ein Strike.


----------



## skyline930 (28. September 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn das durchkommt bleibt es nicht beim friedlichen Protest. Dann ist Ende. Da geht's ums Prinzip.



This. Ich finds wirklich sehr genial das die Kerle immer und immer wieder versuchen die eigenen Gesetze zu übergehen, natürlich alles für das Gemeinwohl, oder so. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da ist doch noch überhaupt nichts geplant. Kauder hat dafür nicht mal in der CDU Mehrheit, von daher...
> 
> Spätestens das Bundesverfassungsgericht würde es wieder kippen.



zu 1. alleine das man schon an sowas als Politker denkt (so blöd es auch klingt) lässt mich den Kopf schütteln. 

zu 2. Mittlerweile vertraue ich dem BVerfG auch nicht mehr so wirklich. Was momentan in der deutschen Politik getrieben wird, insbesondere im "Problem: Internet", finde ich einfach nur lächerlich.

Klar, Raubkopierer verursachen hohe Schäden, ärgerlich. Es gibt aber tausende Dinge die ähnliche oder stärkere wirtschaftliche Schäden verursachen. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum verzweifelt versucht wird eine Zensur vorzunehmen, und mir als Bürger vorzuschreiben was ich sehen bzw. auf was ich zugreifen darf. Dabei wird natürlich auf das GG oder so halt keine Rücksicht genommen, wieso auch  Außerdem, ein Raubkopierer verstößt gegen ein Gesetz und läd sich was runter. Der Staat bestraft ihn, indem er mehrere vorhandene, unabänderliche Gesetze übertritt. Ich sehe da keine Logik dahinter, und würde mir persönlich denken, gut, was solls, dann mach ichs nochmal, wenn der Staat sich nichtmal selbst an seine Gesetze hält.

Naja, solange das nur das Hirngespinst von irgendwelchen Wahnsinnigen bleibt, kanns mir ja egal sein.


----------



## floppydrive (28. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2011)

Naja, was bringt es, sich jetzt über sowas aufzuregen?
Mir stellen sich sogar n paar ganz andere Fragen.
Sind z.B. bei beiden Bildern die angeblichen Hoster auch wirklich die Eigentümer?
Ich sehe das aus bestimmten Infos heraus bei den Bildern nicht so.

Und wenn ich schon wieder dieses Argument "Zensur" höre.
Meine Güte, dann macht doch alles ohne Regeln - und Ihr werdet keinen Tag überleben.
Was wirklich Zensur bedeutet, weiß doch bei den ganzen vielen verwöhnten "Blagen" doch imo eh keiner mehr!

Wieder so ein Thread um eine spontane ?? Idee + Zensur + Grundgesetz und Rechtsverdreher ...
Wie die letzte derartige Diskussion (war sie das überhaupt?) hier auf Buffed ausging, wissen wir ja noch zu gut!

bye


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2011)

Der Kasper versteht nicht, dass das Internet nicht einfach ein Spielzeug ist, dass man wegnehmen kann, sondern dass darüber immer mehr geregelt wird.
Soziale Kontakte, Einkäufe, eBanking (wird sicher lustig wenn man 3 Wochen lang die Rechnungen nich bezahlt), etc. 

Falls das durchkommt und die ersten Anschlüsse gekappt werden, wird das nen schönen Shitstorm generieren.


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Full


Wenn man sich z.B. beim Autofahren auch nicht an die "Regeln" hält - ist man seinen Führerschein auch los -
und das ist auch kein Spielzeug, der Entzug ist sogar länger bishin zu lebenslänglich! 
Da regt sich auch keiner auf (jedenfalls nicht öffentlich).

Und "Soziale" Kontakte, Einkäufe, eBanking ... dazu brauche ich alles - aber bestimmt nicht unbedingt Internet.
Ich jedenfalls kann noch auf alttümlicherweise überleben. 
Dieses Argument ist drmaßen haltlos - da wiegen die Rechte Anderer aber mehr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2011)

Wenn du schon so einen Vergleich bringst, dann schau auch mal auf die "Schwere" eines Verbrechens. 
Wann verliert man den Führerschein für ein paar Wochen? Wenn man ein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Logo hinten draufgeklebt hat? :>
Nein, bei Vergehen, die andere Menschen gefährden (können).
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man für Fehlverhalten bestraft wird, wo andere Menschen schweren Schaden nehmen können, oder ob ein paar milliardenschwere Firmen verhältnismäßig gesehen ein bisschen Geld verlieren.

Ich will damit keinesfalls sagen, dass Urheberrechtsverletzung in Ordnung ist, aber es ist definitiv der falsche Ansatz, es auf diese Weise zu bestrafen.
Und alttümlich leben: Viele Menschen sind auf das Internet angewiesen.
Stell dir vor, ein 14jähriger lädt über den Anschluss der Eltern und denen wird die Leitung dichtgemacht, aber die Eltern brauchen das für ihren Beruf. Tja, Pech gehabt oder wie?

Achja
"[...]eBanking ... dazu brauche ich alles - aber bestimmt nicht unbedingt Internet."
Für eBanking braucht man also bestimmt nicht unbedingt Internet?


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2011)

Mensch Leute, der Herr Kauder hat einen ganz kräftigen Hirnfurz zum Besten gegeben, aber das war's dann auch. Die Diskussion ob das Two-Strikes Modell kommt ist müßig, weil weder die eigene Fraktion von der Idee Bescheid wußte, noch die FDP da mitmachen wird. 

Sobald man weiß, wessen Geistes Kind der Herr Kauder ist, wird einem die Aussage nur allzu klar. Lobbyismus in Reinform aber an dieser Stelle absolut zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird nicht kommen da man so zwangsläufig die *unschuldigen F*ammilienmitglieder mit bestrafen würde

und man den Quark sowieso *umgehen *kann bzw sich dann eben irgendwo ins öffentliche W-Lan Netz oder sonstiges einlogt und von da was runterläd! ...


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schon wieder dieses Argument "Zensur" höre.
> Meine Güte, dann macht doch alles ohne Regeln - und Ihr werdet keinen Tag überleben.



Aha! Wie kommt man von Zensur auf "alles ohne Regeln" machen? Weil man dagegen ist, muß man gleich Anarchist sein? Wie schaffen es die Holländer ohne Zensur eigentlich das mit dem Überleben? Und das ist nicht das einzige europäische Land ohne "mediale Zensur"!

Das Thema an sich finde ich eher witzig, zumal Herr Kauder nichts aus den 9 % für die Piratenpartei gelernt hat. Es ist allerdings eine Einzelmeinung, die man abseits von sehr hohem Unterhaltungsfaktor nicht zu hoch bewerten sollte.


----------



## Shaila (29. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn man sich z.B. beim Autofahren auch nicht an die "Regeln" hält - ist man seinen Führerschein auch los -
> und das ist auch kein Spielzeug, der Entzug ist sogar länger bishin zu lebenslänglich!
> Da regt sich auch keiner auf (jedenfalls nicht öffentlich).
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt aus genannten Gründen. Bei der einen Sache geht es in vielen oder sogar nahezu jedem Fall um Menschenleben. Das ist beim Internet nicht der Fall. Da musst du dir schon einen passenderen Vergleich ausdenken. Und das Internet, so wage ich zu sagen, ist heute in sehr vielen Fällen genauso wichtig, nein sogar wichtiger als ein Auto. Wieso? Viele regeln heute ihre Bankgeschäfte über das Internet, halten wichtige Besprechungen über das Internet. Ein enormer Faktor macht das Internet als Informationsquelle aus. Heute ein Schüler ohne Internet? Nein, nicht mehr in unserer heutigen Zeit. Es ist heute eine ungeschriebene Grundvorraussetzung, einen stabilen PC + Internetzugang zu haben, um konstante schulische Leistungen bringen zu können. Das Internet wird für den Wahlkampf benutzt, zur schnellen Komunikation. Zukünftig könnten Wahlen über das Internet erfolgen. Das Internet nimmt also maßgeblichen politischen Einfluss in vielerlei Hinsicht.

Wenn man immer ständig und schnell informiert sein will, dann braucht man dazu Internet, da kommt keine Zeitung mit. Es ist de facto eine unbeschreiblich wichtige Informationsquelle. Wenn man eine Frage schnell beantwortet haben will, dann braucht man dafür Internet. Das Internet wird gerne als etwas ganz Selbstverständliches abgestempelt, als etwas ganz Banales. Das finde ich falsch und gefährlich. Das Internet ist eine der größten Errungenschaften in der Geschichte der Menschheit und unserer heutigen Zeit. Das Internet wird maßgeblich beeinflussen, wie unsere Welt in der Zukunft aussehen wird. Das ist keine Übertreibung.

Welches Medium ermöglichte denn Revolutionen in der arabischen Welt? Welches Medium ist denn freier und ungefilteter als das Internet? Welches Medium wird denn heute in erster Linie zur Informationsbeschaffung verwendet? Wo liest man denn heute Nachrichten, wenn man sie wirklich aktuell haben will? Wie bleibt man dann heute vorzugsweise im Kontakt? Briefe? Sicher nicht. Unser gesamtes Leben ist doch auf das Internet mittlerweile ausgerichtet. Es erscheint uns schon selbstverständlich, besonders jenen wie mir, die damit groß geworden sind.

Die gesamten Wirtschaft ist auch darauf ausgerichtet in einer globalisierten Welt, welches Unternehmen stellt da noch eine ernsthafte Konkurenz da, wenn es nicht im Internet präsent ist? Da kommen dann auch die berühmten Datensätze ins Spiel, die schöne Marktforschung, Untersuchungen der Verhaltensmuster von uns allen. Es ist unerheblich, was du bei Facebook oder auch bei Google für Daten preisgibst. Es werden Verhaltensmuster untersucht. Was gefällt dir, was gefällt dir nicht, welchen Channeln folgst du und welchen nicht etc. Bei Google ist es ähnlich. Google ist ein Imperium, es hängt bei nahezu jeder Seite mit drin. Es ist quasi überall und bei Facebook ist das auch immer mehr der Fall. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An dieser Stelle will ich einfach ein paar Worte über Google verlieren bzw. das eine Seite für mich tun lassen. Folgendes stammt von: => https://www.awxcnx.de/handbuch_12.htm

95% der Suchanfragen in Deutschland gehen an Google.de. Es ist für uns heute selbstverständlich. "Google das doch mal..." Dieser Satz dürfte uns allen ja bekannt vorkommen. All diese Suchanfragen werden aufgezeichnet und ausgewertet. Diese können dann durch Cookies etc. einzelnen Nutzern zugeordnet werden. Google kauft andere Firmen einfach auf, es kauft sich einfach alles. Es muss garnichts mehr selbst "erfinden". Seit 2004 wurden 60 Firmen von Google einfach gekauft.

_"Werbung ist die Haupteinnahmequelle von Google. Im dritten Quartal 2010 erwirtschaftete Google 7,3 Milliarden Dollar und damit 97% der Einnahmen aus Werbung. Zielgenaue Werbung basierend auf umfassenden Informationen über Surfer bringt wesentliche höhere Einkünfte, als einfache Bannerschaltung. Deshalb sammeln Werbetreibende im Netz, umfangreiche Daten über Surfer. Es wird beispielsweise verfolgt, welche Webseiten ein Surfer besucht und daraus ein Ineressenprofil abgeleitet. Die Browser werden mit geeigneten Mitteln markiert (Cookies u.ä.), um Nutzer leichter wieder zu erkennen."_
_
"Inzwischen lehnen 84% der Internetnutzer dieses behavioral Tracking ab. Von den Unternehmen im Internet wird es aber stetig ausgebaut. Google ist auf diesem Gebiet führend und wird dabei (unwissentlich?) von vielen Website Betreibern unterstützt."
_
_97#037; der TOP100 Websites und ca. 80% der deutschsprachigen Webangebote sind mit verschiedenen Elementen von Google für die Einblendung kontextsensitiver Werbung oder Traffic-Analyse infiziert! (Reppesgaard: Das Google Imperium, 2008) Jeder Aufruf einer derart präparierten Website wird bei Google registriert, ausgewertet und einem Surfer zugeordnet. 

Neben kommerziellen Verkaufs-Websites, Informationsangeboten professioneller Journalisten und unabhängige Blogger auf den Plattformen blogger.com und blogspot.com gehören auch viele private Websites dazu, die sich über ein paar Groschen aus dem Adsense-Werbe-Programm freuen. 

Untragbar wird diese Datenspionage, wenn politische Parteien wie die CSU ihre Spender überwachen lassen. Die CSU bietet ausschließlich die Möglichkeit, via Paypal zu spenden. Die Daten stehen damit inklusive Wohnanschrift und Kontonummer einem amerikanischen Großunternehmen zur Verfügung. Außerdem lässt die CSU ihre Spender mit Google-Analytics beobachten. Der Datenkrake erhält damit eindeutige Informationen über politischen Anschauungen. Diese Details können im Informationskrieg wichtig sein. 
_
_Google kennt also nicht nur den Inhalt der Websites, die vom Google-Bot für den Index der Suchmaschine abgeklappert wurden. Auch die Besucher der meisten Websites sind bekannt. Diese Daten werden Werbetreibenden anonymisiert zur Verfügung gestellt _​_Wie kommt das Imperium zu diesen Daten_ [Grafik im Link]_?__ Es gibt so gut wie keine Möglichheit, diese Daten irgendwo einzugeben. Google fragt NICHT nach diesen Daten, sie werden gesammelt. 

Die Daten werden aus der Analyse des Surf- und Suchverhaltens gewonnen. Google kauft bei Marktforschungsunternehmen große Mengen Informationen, die in die Kalkulation einfließen. 

Wenn jemand mit dem iPhone auf der Website von BMW die Preise von Neuwagen studiert, kann Google ihn einer Einkommensgruppe zuordnen. Wird der Surfer später beim Besuch von Spiegel-Online durch Einblendung von Werbung wiedererkannt, kommt ein entsprechender Vermerk in die Datenbank. Außerdem kann die Werbung passend zu seinen Interessen und Finanzen präsentiert werden. (Die Realität ist natürlich etwas komplexer.) 

Mit dem im April 2010 eingeführtem Retargeting geht Google noch weiter. Mit Hilfe spezieller Cookies werden detailierte Informationen über Surfer gesammelt. Die Informationen sollen sehr genau sein, bis hin zu Bekleidungsgrößen, für die man sich in einem Webshop interessiert hat. Die 
_
_Google ist der Hauptsponsor der Firefox Entwickler. Von 70 Mio. Dollar Einnahmen der Mozilla Foundation stammen 65 Mio. Dollar von Google. 

Das ist natürlich in erster Linie ein Angriff auf Microsoft und den dominierenden Internet Explorer. Die Entwickler von Firefox kommen ihrem datensammelden Hauptsponsor jedoch in vielen Punkten deutlich entgegen: _
_Google ist die einzige allgemeine Suchmaschine, die unbedarften Nutzern zur Verfügung steht. Alternativen sind standardmäßig nicht vorhanden und müssen von den Nutzer aktiv gesucht und installiert werden._
_Die Default-Startseite ermöglicht es Google, ein langlebiges Cookie zu setzen und den Browser damit praktisch zu personalisieren._
_Sollte die Startseite modifiziert werden (z.B. bei der Variante Iceweasel von Debian GNU/Linux), erfolgt die "Personalisierung" des Browsers wenige Minuten später durch Aktualisierung der Phishing-Datenbank._
_Diese "Personalisierung" ermöglicht es Google, den Nutzer auf allen Webseiten zu erkennen, die mit Werbeanzeigen aus dem Imperium oder Google-Analytics verschmutzt sind. Im deutschsprachigen Web hat sich diese Verschmutzung auf 4/5 der relevanten Webseiten ausgebreitet._
_ (Trotzdem ist Mozilla Firefox ein guter Browser. Mit wenigen Anpassungen von unabhängigen Entwicklern kann man ihm die Macken austreiben und spurenarm durchs Web surfen.) _ 
*Google-DNS*
_ Mit dem DNS-Service versucht Google, die Digital Natives zu erreichen, Surfer die in der Lage sind, Cookies zu blockieren, Werbung auszublenden und die natürlich einen DNS-Server konfigurieren können. 

Google verspricht, dass die DNS-Server unter den IP-Adressen 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4 nicht kompromittiert oder zensiert werden und bemüht sich erfolgreiche um schnelle DNS-Antworten. Die Google-Server sind etwa 1/10&#8201;sec bis 1/100&#8201;sec schneller als andere unzensierte DNS-Server. 

Natürlich werden alle Anfragen gespeichert und ausgewertet. Ziel ist, die von erfahrenen Nutzern besuchten Websites zu erfassen und in das Monitoring des Web besser einzubeziehen. Positiv an dieser Initiative von ist, dass es sich kaum jemand leisten kann, die Wirtschaftsmacht Google zu blockieren. Damit wird auch die Sperrung alternativer DNS-Server, wie es in Deutschland im Rahmen der Einführung der Zensur geplant war, etwas erschwert. _

*Kooperation mit Behörden und Geheimdiensten*
_ Es wäre verwunderlich, wenn die gesammelten Datenbestände nicht das Interesse der Behörden und Geheimdienste wecken würden. Google kooperiert auf zwei Ebenen: _
_Auf Anfrage stellt Google den Behörden der Länder die angeforderten Daten zur Verfügung. Dabei agiert Google auf Grundlage der nationalen Gesetze. Bei daten-speicherung.de findet man Zahlen zur Kooperationswilligkeit des Imperiums. Durchschnittlich beantwortet Google Anfragen mit folgender Häufigkeit (Stand 2010): _
_3mal täglich von deutschen Stellen_
_20mal täglich von US-amerikanischen Stellen_
_6mal täglich von britischen Stellen_

 _Außerdem kooperiert Google mit der CIA bei der Auswertung der Datenbestände im Rahmen des Projektes Future of Web Monitoring, um Trends und Gruppen zu erkennen und für die Geheimdienste der USA zu erschließen. 

Es besteht der Verdacht, dass Google auch mit der NSA kooperiert. Das EPIC bemüht sich, Licht in diese Kooperation zu bringen. Anfragen wurden bisher nicht beantwortet._ 

*Die (virtuelle) Welt ist eine "Google" - oder?*

_ Die vernetzten Rechenzentren von Google bilden den mit Abstand größten Supercomputer der Welt. Dieser Superrechner taucht in keiner TOP500-Liste auf, es gibt kaum Daten, da das Imperium sich bemüht, diese Informationen geheim zu halten. Die Datenzentren werden von (selbständigen?) Gesellschaften wie Exaflop LLC betrieben. 

Neugierige Journalisten, Blogger und Technologieanalysten tragen laufend neues Material über diese Maschine zusammen. In den Materialsammlungen findet man 12 bedeutende Anlagen in den USA und 5 in Europa, die als wesentliche Knotenpunkte des Datenuniversums eingeschätzt werden. Weitere kleinere Rechenzentren stehen in Dublin, Paris, Mailand, Berlin, München Frankfurt und Zürich. In Council Bluffs (USA), Thailand, Malaisia und Litauen werden neue Rechenzentren gebaut, die dem Imperium zuzurechnen sind. Das größte aktuelle Bauprojekt vermuten Journalisten in Indien. (Stand: 2008) 

Experten schätzen, dass ca. 1 Mio. PCs in den Rechenzentren für Google laufen (Stand 2007). Alle drei Monate kommen etwa 100 000 weitere PCs hinzu. Es werden billige Standard-PCs verwendet, die zu mehreren Clustern zusammengefasst und global mit dem Google File System (GFS) vernetzt werden. Das GFS gewährleistet dreifache Redundanz bei der Datenspeicherung. 

Die jährlichen Kosten für diese Infrastruktur belaufen sich auf 2 Milliarden Dollar. (2007) 

Die Videos von Youtube sollen für 10% des gesamten Traffics im Internet verantwortlich sein. Über den Anteil aller Dienste des Imperiums am Internet-Traffic kann man nur spekulieren.
_
Google dominiert unser (virtuelles) Leben.
_*
*_​ _ Google kontrolliert deine E-Mail, deine Videos, deinen Kalender, deine Suchanfragen ... Was wäre, wenn es dein Leben kontrollierte? Scroogled__ Dabei geht es nicht um ein paar Cookies sondern um eine gigantische Maschinerie. _
*
Das Image ist (fast) alles*

_ Die Archillesferse von Google ist das Image. In Ländern, die traditionell skeptisch gegenüber amerikanischen Unternehmen eingestellt sind, konnte Google längst nicht diese Markbeherrschung aufbauen wie in den USA und Westeuropa. 

In Russland und China beantwortet der Suchdienst weniger als 20% der Anfragen. Primus in Russland ist die Suchmaschine Yandex, in China dominiert Baidu, in Tschechien Seznam. _

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DAS sollte uns allen zu denken geben. Und es sollte uns zu denken geben, dass dort niemand ist. Dort ist keine Gegenmacht, die eine Konkurenz für Google darstellen könnte. Da ist einfach nur Google, Google und nochmals Google. Man kann sich diesem Konzern im Grunde kaum noch entziehen. Ich jedenfalls bin davon überzeugt, dass es früher oder später unweigerlich zu einer öffentlichen Debatte im Bezug auf die Anonymität im Internet kommen MUSS. Nicht weil es notwendig ist, sondern weil die Debatte die einzige logische Konsequenz aus der sich aufzeigenden Entwicklung darstellt.

Die Frage ist dann: Auf welcher Seite wirst DU stehen? Wirst du auf der Seite derer stehen, die für die Anonymität und somit auch für die Freiheit kämpfen oder wirst du auf der Seite jener stehen, die sich Kontrolle und Zensur wünschen. Alles für die "Sicherung der Menschheit". Oder wirst du ein einfacher Bauer sein, auf dem modernen Schachbrett, welches sich Internet schimpft? Facebook will die Anonymität abschaffen. Google will es. Diverse Politiker übernehmen immer wieder Vorstöße in diese Richtung. Ja, darüber muss man sich aufregen, dagegen muss man vorgehen. Man muss das Internet schützen, so wie es jetzt ist, im Gegenteil, es sollte noch viel anonymer werden bzw. Möglichkeiten geben diese Anonymität zu erreichen. Ich weiss, es gibt Dienste die dafür sorgen (Habe selbst schon 2 getestet) aber die "einfacheit", die Aufklärung dafür fehlt. Vielleicht, weil sie nicht gewollt ist? Wer weiss das schon, in einer Welt in der Wahrheit und Lüge oft nicht weit auseinander liegen.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2011)

Puh...
Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mal eindeutige Regelungen bezüglich der Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet begrüßen würde.
Jeder wird wissen, dass illegale Downloaderei im Internet sehr verbreitet ist und ich wette, dass hier im Thread kaum einer eine weiße Weste diesbezüglich hat.

Auch ist diese Abmahnwelle durch Kanzleien mit Vergleichsforderungen keineswegs eine große Betrugsmasche, denn in fast allen Fällen ist die beanstandete Urheberrechtsverletrzung begangen worden. Die Abmahnungen sind also gerechtfertigt, wenn auch nicht verhaltnismäßig.

Wenn jemand das Internet für Raubkopiererei verwendet, dann hat derjenige mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Auch eine Internetsperre würde ich da völlig legitim finden. Zumal durch die Medienpräsenz so eine Konsequenz für erwischte Raubkopierer jedem bekannt wäre. Wer es also trotzdem macht geht wissentlich dieses Risiko ein.

Und wer das Internet normal nutzt, der hat nichts zu befürchten. Wo ist da also genau das Problem?
Ich verstehe den Unmut über solche Äußerungen nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wo ist da also genau das Problem?



Das rechtliche Problem hab ich schon im 2. Post dargelegt... es gibt in Deutschland keine Sippenhaft.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2011)

Noch viel spannender wirds in Wohngemeinschaften...
Um bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben.

Jemand fährt mit deinem Auto zu schnell und ein paar deiner Freunde werden dafür bestraft.


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Puh...
> Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mal eindeutige Regelungen bezüglich der Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet begrüßen würde.
> Jeder wird wissen, dass illegale Downloaderei im Internet sehr verbreitet ist und ich wette, dass hier im Thread kaum einer eine weiße Weste diesbezüglich hat.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Irrsinn. Sehen wir doch ganz einfach mal der Realität ins Auge. Wir leben in einem Land, in dem ein sehr großer Teil der Bevölkerung nicht mit dem Medium Internet vertraut ist oder aber nur sehr oberflächig. Wir leben in einem Land, in dem aber eben jene Leute über dieses Medium diskutieren. Es ist doch ganz einfach: Wie Viele, denkst du, von den Urheberrechtsverletzern, tun dies mutmaßlich und in dem Wissen, dass sie eine Urheberrechtsverletzung begehen? Ich behaupte es ist ein weitaus geringerer Anteil, als jene, die Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehen, weil schlicht und ergreifend die Aufklärung fehlt. Weil schlicht und ergreifend der Informationsfluss fehlt. Weil schlicht und ergreifend keine Leute an der "Macht" sitzen, sei es im Fernsehen oder in der Politik, die eine wirkliche Ahnung vom Internet haben.

Der Weg heißt also dann nicht, alles zu zensieren, zu löschen und alles was verdächtig wirkt "wegzusperren" und zu entfernen. Viel mehr muss aufgeklärt werden. Es muss klare Anlaufstellen geben (Welche auch publik gemacht werden!), auf denen man sich informieren kann, was legal ist und was nicht. Das Einzige was im Grunde fehlt ist, dass die bestehenden Regeln einfach nur "ans Volk gebracht werden". Das man sie so erklärt, dass man sie auch verstehen kann. Darüber hinaus sollte man nicht jene verfolgen, die Urhebergeschütztes Material konsumieren, sondern viel mehr die, welche es bereit stellen und zwar in dem Wissen, dass es nicht erlaubt ist. Das Internet zeigt doch nur das Problem, nur weil ich eine Seite sperre oder in dem Fall den Zugang kappe sind doch die Drahtzieher des eigentlichen Problems nicht beseitigt. Das ist doch der grundlegende Fehler.

Das Problem, was wir Menschen oft haben ist, dass wir alles was wir noch nicht so recht einordnen können bzw verstehen können erst einmal eher ablehnen. Wir kennen es nicht so gut, also ist es besser, wenn wir es erstmal wegstecken und es kontrollieren. Das ist aber falsch, denn das Internet darf meiner Meinung eben nicht kontrolliert werden. Jedenfalls nicht in bestimmten Ausmaßen. Die Neutralität des Netzes muss stets bewahrt werden.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2011)

Du glaubst wirklich, dass Leute, die Filme/Musik illegal runterladen sich nicht bewusst sind, dass etwas verbotenes tun?
Das es also völlig ok sei kostenlos aktuelle Musik und Kinofilme runterzuladen? Ich bitte dich... etwas Grundintelligenz unterstelle ich ja jedem Menschen.

Davon ab ist es ein 2 Strike Modell, es gibt also vorher einen Warnschuss vor den Bug. Wers dann immer noch nicht rallt, der hats auch redlich verdient ne Weile rauszufliegen.


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

Lassen wir die diskussionen über kopierschutz und runterladen das ufert eh nur zum 2 frontenkrieg wieder aus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> etwas Grundintelligenz unterstelle ich ja jedem Menschen.



Genau da liegt dein Fehler...


----------



## ThoWeib (30. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Davon ab ist es ein 2 Strike Modell, es gibt also vorher einen Warnschuss vor den Bug. Wers dann immer noch nicht rallt, der hats auch redlich verdient ne Weile rauszufliegen.



Bitte eines beachten: die Verwarnungen werden verteilt, wenn es den VERDACHT der Urheberrechtsverletzung gibt. Heißt im Klartext: lad dir zwei Linux-ISOs per Bittorrent runter, und zack, hast du zwei Verwarnungen sitzen, denn wie ja "alle" wissen, kann Bittorrent nur für Urheberrechtsverletzungen genutzt werden, und große Download können nur Filme sein. 

Es geht bei diesen ganzen Wieviel-Auch-Immer-Strike-Versionen niemals um einen nachgewiesenen Download urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials, auch weil das technisch nicht realisierbar wäre. Es geht mehr um ein reines "Schuldig bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils". Und das hat IMHO mit einer Gesellschaft, die in irgendeiner Form den Begriff "Freiheit" für sich reklamieren will, absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2011)

Nur so aus Neugier.... 
Wer von euch hat gefragt, ob er die Bilder für seinen Avatar benutzen darf...


----------



## ThoWeib (30. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Und wer das Internet normal nutzt, der hat nichts zu befürchten. Wo ist da also genau das Problem?
> Ich verstehe den Unmut über solche Äußerungen nicht.


Es läßt mir keine Ruhe: dir ist schon bewußt, dass die Bagage hinter dem Herrn Kauder gerne neu definieren möchte, was "normal nutzen" ist? Und das deren Definition von "normal nutzen" effektiv auf "passiv konsumieren" hinausläuft? Das deine bisherige "normale Nutzung" möglicherweise durch diesen Vorstoß verdächtig wird? Glaub mir, auch du hättest durch dieses Gesetz was zu befürchten:


> Wer von euch hat gefragt, ob er die Bilder für seinen Avatar benutzen darf...


Dürfen wir mal deine Genehmigung für die Benutzung deines Forenavatars sehen? Oder sollte es sich da um einen Urheberrechtsverstoß deinerseits handeln? Dann hätten wir nämlich deinen ersten...


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2011)

> Dürfen wir mal deine Genehmigung für die Benutzung deines Forenavatars sehen? Oder sollte es sich da um einen Urheberrechtsverstoß deinerseits handeln? Dann hätten wir nämlich deinen ersten...



Da ich ihn selber entworfen habe, darf ich mich bei dieser Frage aus dem Fenster lehnen .
Ich will damit nur andeuten, dass man schneller einen Urheberrechtsverstoß begehen kann als man so denkt.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2011)

ich habe gerade mal das i-net durchforstet nach urhaberecht bezüglich avataren und signaturen etc.
ist ja tatsächlich so das ich dafür belangt werden könnte das ich klaus hier als meinen virtuellen repräsentaten genommen habe oO
dachte da gäbe es eine spezielle regelung, schließlich ist wird der ava nicht kommerziell o.ä. verwendet. da sollte man tatsächlich mal etwas machen. nach kauder wär ich dank sowas echt schon ohne i-net wenn man bedenkt das das hier nicht mein einziges forum ist^^


----------



## LeWhopper (30. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich habe gerade mal das i-net durchforstet nach urhaberecht bezüglich avataren und signaturen etc.
> ist ja tatsächlich so das ich dafür belangt werden könnte das ich klaus hier als meinen virtuellen repräsentaten genommen habe oO



Das Problem habe ich nicht^^

(Jedenfalls beim Avatar. Keine Ahnung wie es bei der Signatur wäre. Die ist von Memebase und frei verfügbar)


----------



## win3ermute (1. Oktober 2011)

Wir müssen uns doch auch nicht darüber unterhalten, daß die derzeitige Regierung, der Herr Kauder angehört, einen Guttenberg verteidigt hat nach dem Motto: "Was stört mich, was der kopiert hat - dafür wurde er nicht eingestellt!", während man ansonsten das "Urheberrecht" in "voller Gänze verteidigt und hochhält"?

Herr Kauder gibt die Standpunkte jener Wirtschaftsfraktionen wieder, von denen er Geld für "Wahlkampf" erhält. Die Diskussion sollte sich im Prinzip gar nicht um seine Aussagen drehen, sondern eher darum: Warum haben Vollzeitbeschäftigte wie unsere Politiker überhaupt Nebenjobs?

Mein Chef kann mir einen Nebenjob untersagen, wenn damit meine Arbeitskraft eingeschränkt wird oder ein "wirtschaftlicher Konflikt" entsteht! Warum haben diese hochbezahlten Politiker überhaupt eine Freiheit, diese "Nebenjobs" in der Wirtschaft anzutreten?

Der Arbeitgeber dieser Leute ist der Wähler. Und ich meinesteils möchte von einem höchstgestresstem Politiker nicht, daß er seine Energien noch in der "freien Wirtschaft" vergeudet, zumal ich da einen Interessenkonflikt sehe!


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

Es wird Zeit, dass die Problemen dieser Welt wieder mit gesunden Menschenverstand bzw. mit mehr Toleranz anstatt mit den erst-besten Gesetzen geregelt werden. Aber ob das möglich sein wird...


----------



## ThoWeib (1. Oktober 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Da ich ihn selber entworfen habe, darf ich mich bei dieser Frage aus dem Fenster lehnen .
> Ich will damit nur andeuten, dass man schneller einen Urheberrechtsverstoß begehen kann als man so denkt.


Eben, so hatte ich deinen Einwurf verstanden, nur hielt ich es für einen schönen Ansatz, zu demonstrieren, das JEDER in diesem Forum letztenendes "was zu befürchten" hat, wenn das Machwerk, für das Hr. Kauder den Kopf hinhält, Realität würde.

Ich hatte mir bei meiner Reaktion auf die "normale Internetnutzung" bewußt die Anrufung Godwins bzw. Richelieus verkniffen, obwohl ich den Geist, den der Kollege Lari in seinem Post zum Ausdruck brachte, für im höchsten Maße gefährlich halte. Denn wenn tatsächlich, wie gefordert, die ISPs die Polizei der Medienkonzerne werden sollen, dann haben wir die Corpokratur, in der der Einzelne nur noch Konsument ohne Meinung ist. Das mag manchem verlockend scheinen, ich persönlich kann aber gut darauf verzichten.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2011)

Finde es immer interessant zu sehen, mit welchen Mitteln versucht wird, sowas wie Internetsperren aufgrund von Urheberrechtsverletzungen ins schlechte Licht zu rücken.
Ich glaube kaum, dass man wegen sowas wie Foren-Avataren rechtlich belangt wird. Es wird bei gravierenden Urheberrechtsverletzungen bleiben, also vor allem illegale Downloaderei. Sperren aufgrund von "Kleinvieh" würden sowieso von keinem Gericht abgesegnet werden, da unverhältnismäßig.

Was übrig bleibt ist eben eine gerechtfertigte Konsequenz für Illegales im Internet.

Edit:
Rasern nimmt man auch den Führerschein weg. Und das kann wesentlich schlimmer als 3 Wochen ohne Internet sein, wenn man für seinen Job einen Führerschein braucht.
Mir ist aber auch klar, dass man kaum Leute finden wird, die Internetsperren befürworten würden, vor allem im Internet selbst. Da wird von Regulierungen gesprochen, Zensur und was weiß ich.
Das man wie sonst auch üblich Straftätern einfach ihr "Werkzeug" wegnimmt will keiner wahrhaben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> würden sowieso von keinem Gericht abgesegnet werden



Liest du eigentlich auch zwischendurch mehr als nur die Überschrift?
Sperren, nach warnung, ganz ohne Gerichtsverfahren!

Da brauchen sich nur 3 oder 4 Leute wegen einem benutzten Foto beschweren und du bist 3 Wochen weg vom Fenster!


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich auch zwischendurch mehr als nur die Überschrift?
> Sperren, nach warnung, ganz ohne Gerichtsverfahren!
> 
> Da brauchen sich nur 3 oder 4 Leute wegen einem benutzten Foto beschweren und du bist 3 Wochen weg vom Fenster!



Steht wo genau im Thread?
Davon ab: würde so nicht durchkommen, sollte hier doch jedem klar sein. Selbst wenn sowas durchkommen würde gäbe es ruckzuck eine Klage vor Gericht, die das dann wieder kippt.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Rasern nimmt man auch den Führerschein weg. Und das kann wesentlich schlimmer als 3 Wochen ohne Internet sein, wenn man für seinen Job einen Führerschein braucht.
> Mir ist aber auch klar, dass man kaum Leute finden wird, die Internetsperren befürworten würden, vor allem im Internet selbst. Da wird von Regulierungen gesprochen, Zensur und was weiß ich.
> Das man wie sonst auch üblich Straftätern einfach ihr "Werkzeug" wegnimmt will keiner wahrhaben.



Raser = Leben gefährden
Illegal Datein downloaden = ähh joa Pustekuchen?


----------



## Shaila (1. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Finde es immer interessant zu sehen, mit welchen Mitteln versucht wird, sowas wie Internetsperren aufgrund von Urheberrechtsverletzungen ins schlechte Licht zu rücken.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass man wegen sowas wie Foren-Avataren rechtlich belangt wird. Es wird bei gravierenden Urheberrechtsverletzungen bleiben, also vor allem illegale Downloaderei. Sperren aufgrund von "Kleinvieh" würden sowieso von keinem Gericht abgesegnet werden, da unverhältnismäßig.
> 
> Was übrig bleibt ist eben eine gerechtfertigte Konsequenz für Illegales im Internet.
> ...



Wer zieht den die Grenze zwischen "Legitimer Internetsperre" und "unverhältnismäßig"? Und es bleibt eben nicht eine "gerechtfertigte Konsequenz für Illegales im Internet". Illegales im Netz gibt es eben auch nur deshalb, weil es Leute gibt, die das Internet für diese Illigalität nutzen. Das Internet ist doch lediglich das Werkzeug, mit dem die Ware an den Konsumenten geliefert werden kann. Es wäre doch völlig unlogisch, einem Straftäter sein Werkzeug wegzunehmen, ihn selbst aber völlig ungestraft davonkommen zu lassen? Einen Bankräuber mit Pistole nimmt man doch auch nicht die Waffe weg und lässt ihn dann in Frieden, bis er sich dann eine neue Waffe besorgt hat und freudig weiter macht.

Das Problem bei dem entsprechenden Gesetzesentwurf ist doch ganz einfach, dass die Grenzen viel zu verschwommen sind. Ab welchem Grad, ist eine Sperrung denn gerechtfertigt? Läuft es vielleicht darauf hinaus, dass Leute, die der Politik gerade nicht in den Kram passen, eben einfach mal weggesperrt werden? Wo soll das denn hinführen? Und hat nicht jeder ein Recht auf Meinungs - und Informationsfreiheit? Ist das kein Recht? Dieses wird hierbei in meinen Augen ganz klar entzogen. Und damit ist es auch gleichzeitig eine Zensur für mich. Die bessere Möglichkeit wäre also, die Verantwortlichen direkt zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, anstatt mit solchen Sperren und Zensurmaßnahmen zu jonglieren.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass die Problemen dieser Welt wieder mit gesunden Menschenverstand bzw. mit mehr Toleranz anstatt mit den erst-besten Gesetzen geregelt werden. Aber ob das möglich sein wird...



Das Internet ist nunmal ein sehr schweres Feld in meinen Augen. Gerade bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Ich selbst habe da auch keinen "perfekten Lösungsansatz". Denn wie schon gesagt: Wo zieht man hier die Grenzen? Wer zieht hier die Grenzen? Wie setzt man die Prioritäten? Und bei diesen Fragen kommt es dazu, dass teilweise Welten aufeinanderprallen. Ich jedenfalls weiss nur soviel, dass ich jegliche Sperren oder ähnliche Zensurmaßnahmen stets ablehnen werden.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Steht wo genau im Thread?




Man sollte auch schon mal das lesen was hinter dem Link steht 

Zitat von Netzpolitik.org:


> “Wenn ein großes Werk nicht kommt, dann fange ich eben mit einem kleinen an”, sagte Kauder gegenüber SPIEGEL ONLINE.
> Seine Idee: Ein Warnmodell, bei dem Rechteinhaber sich bei den Providern über Copyright-Sünder beschweren. Erst gibt es einen Hinweis,
> im wiederholten Fall dann Internet-Entzug – *ganz ohne Gerichtsverfahren*. Verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken hat er dabei nicht, denn die Sperre
> soll nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum gelten. “Ich denke da an drei Wochen”, so Kauder.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde mal interssieren wie sowas praktisch gehen soll?
Selbst wenn der Herr Kauder meinen Provider dazubewegen könnte, mir den Datenhahn zuzudrehen, dann hol ich mir eben nen Surfstick für nen Monat oder häng mein Handy als Modem dran oder becirce meinen Nachnbarn, dass ich 3 Wochen in sein W-Lan darf oder...oder..oder...
Das ist nicht so einfach wie Führescheinweg.
Das kommt davon, wenn Greise dumme Vorschläge machen *kopfschüttel*


----------

